# My First Pigeon, What is it?



## HeatherW (Mar 5, 2012)

I rescued this guy, who I have named Dubbs for the time being, after finding him at a local A&W starving and half frozen, for the rest of that story go to this link:

http://www.pigeonangels.com/t3046-found-pigeon-with-slightly-droopy-wing

I have had him (or her as it may be) for just about a week now and things are going quite well so far! 

I am currently drawing and re drawing plans for kit box style enclosure to house Dubbs and one other pigeon, when I find a hen I like. 

I wanted to know what breed he is, I was thinking a roller? What do you all think? Thanks!


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

Birmingham roller.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

He is a recessive red with white flights. He also has piebald causing the white around the head, also called splash. 

I don't know on the breed, good expression of red though. I would think something like a show roller.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's a roller  A pretty one at that. Cute little beard.


----------



## HeatherW (Mar 5, 2012)

> I would think something like a show roller.


That was kinda the route I was going, he is a beefy bugger like the show rollers I have seen  



> good expression of red though


The pic doesn't do him justice! I really need to get a shot of him in full light, out of the shadow of the carrier. 

Thanks guys!


----------

